# Graphic Designers



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Any Graphic Designers in TC?

I've been in the field since 2002, mostly as a freelancer, and I hate it and love it all at once. What do I hate about it? Dealing with entitled, selfish clients. Love? The creative aspect. Being a designer is the closest one can come to being an artist without having to starve.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I was an illustrator which is not quite the same thing. It's a little closer to starving. I think we exchanged some IMs about it once. The world and the competition has moved beyond my capabilities now I suspect, though I still get offers for illustration work now and then. May you have better luck in graphic design.


----------

